

If you want to get press mention Iran - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/09/if-you-want-to-get-press-mention-iran.html

======
davidw
Here's a way to combine two ideas: mention to some small-minded politician
that unless you get a bit of funding, Iran might develop a working version of
the Babbage Analytical Engine before the west does... and if that happens,
well ... [shake your head slowly at this point].

~~~
sp332
[deep breath, intense stare] WE CANNOT ALLOW...... [dramatic pause, another
breath]....... AN ANALYTICAL ENGINE GAP!!!!

------
mnemonicsloth
The Economist did a special report on Clarke's book back in July. It's
interesting how the tone has shifted now that this kind of attack is no longer
hypothetical. (Probably.) For one thing, in the Economist article, the
perpetrators of such an attack are all terrorists, Russians, or Chinese.

<http://www.economist.com/node/16478792?story_id=16478792>

------
Robin_Message
> China is less vulnerable because they can monitor their entire Internet, cut
> it off, and take control. Thus cyberwar is advantageous for China over the
> US.

The US could cut off the Internet without much more difficultly than China,
esp. as they would only need to pull up the drawbridges — most of the good
stuff is hosted in the US anyway. I'd much rather try and sell "we had to pull
up the drawbridges because of terrorists, but don't worry, youtube and
facebook aren't going anywhere" to the US public than "No more communicating
with the outside world" to the chinese public.

In terms of monitoring, I don't think China actually has the ability to
proactively filter/block attacks of this kind — since the raison d'être of
their monitoring is preventing internal dissent, not external attack.

As to which is more vulnerable, America might have more critical
infrastructure online, but whether they are more vulnerable is anyone's guess.

------
pohl
_China is less vulnerable because they can monitor their entire Internet, cut
it off, and take control. Thus cyberwar is advantageous for China over the
US._

Is this true? China's systems don't have a soft, chewy center?

